# OUCH!!!!! fractured and dislocated shoulder



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I had a fall this morning whilst moving notes at work with a trolley,
my collegue was pushing the trolley and I was steadying the notes, the wheel hit a rut and the trolley tipped over and threw me over the top--landing on my left arm
I spent the next few hours in A&E to be told I had fractured my shoulder in 2 places and it had slipped down out of the socket-and it bloody hurts
  
has anyone had an injury like this and can tell me how long I can expect to be out of action

was going to go away this weekend as well, I think that will be out of the question now, unless I can get away without wearing my seatbelt

Anne


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's left arm and you have a manual gear shift, then you could be out of driving action for a while.

I hate to be the bringer of woe but it could be a couple of months plus. A couple of years ago, I had an op to re-attach the rotator cuff tendon in my left shoulder (impact accident) and I couldn't drive for 4 months 8O. Even then, changing gear hurt like hell for a while as the muscles virtually seized up.

Get yourself to a good physio and don't think about driving without a seat belt (I sound like my wife!!!) and you might think about advising your insurance company.

I know that sounds like overkill but a pal of mine had a road accident and his insurers found out that he had been in hospital with a serious leg injury a couple of weeks before. He hadn't told them and he had a very long winded legal battle to get them to pay up....even then, it was not the whole amount.

Hope you are soon on the mend but get to a good physiotherapist pronto.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi and thanks for that--glad to say I don't drive so one problem solved--I have spoke to the police and I need an exemption letter re seatbelt, A&E wont give me one so I am waiting for my GP to get back to me--fingers crossed

so it looks like I will be off work for a while then, as far as phisio goes I have to wait till I go to the shoulder clinic next week and see what they do there


Anne


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry to hear the news could be a while it depends on how quickly you heal but on the bright side as you did it at work they will still have to pay you full pay while you are off


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi 
same thing happen to me about 20 years ago (fell out of loft at work)
i was off 12 weeks and found trying to sleep impossible 20 years later and it still hurts in the winter, sorry to sound gloomy hope you get well soon and take cod liver oil it works for me
bowlty


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't have any advice just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your accident - it sounds really painful!

Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Beth


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your inciden Anne.
I have searched you tube but cannot find it.  

get well soon and i hope its recorded at work.
Looks klike a summer in the sun to me. :lol: 


dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Get well soon Anne, sorry to hear of your accident at work, Hope it does not curtail your travels at all and heres wishing you some sunshiny days in which to recover


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No advice from me either I am afraid, but all fractures take at least 6 weeks to knit back together and then at least the same amount to strengthen the bone in my experience.

I have only ever broken one thing at a time and would suspect that having two would make the whole process slower but that is only a thought as I have no experience of that.

You may find that physio will be on hold while it knits back together before you can start to move it.

I broke the ball of my left shoulder many years ago and it took 2 months to become usable and I was MUCH younger than I am now......

Sorry to bring you these negative comments but it will take a long time I suspect. Going out without a seatbelt is not a good idea as you will appreciate. Even if your GP is prepared to give you a certificate try hard to see whether you could sit somewhere else and use a seatbelt from the other side.

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our son-in-law (to be) did the same in feb snowboarding, but they only thought it was dislocated so made him exercise it for a week then realised it was actually broken as well!!! he was then made to rest it for a couple of weeks then went on to have physio, he is fine now, back down the gym etc 
He only had a couple of days off work as people were able to pick him up, if you rely on your car it is a different 'kettle of fish'!!
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I fell off my motorcycle in 2000 and broke a part off shoulder joint and several cracks in shoulder blade and broken collar bone.Off work for 2months then back on light duty for another 2months,didn't drive for probably6 months, now frozen joint with restricted movement. Sorry hopefully you will get sorted soon.
Nick


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I had a traumatic dislocation of my left shoulder many years ago and it was the most painful thing I have ever had. Took lots of physio and exercises to get it mobile again and 18 months altogether to heal properly as I damaged the Ulnar nerve. 8O 

Good luck for a speedy recovery. 8) 

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

David my ex had an incident when playing rugby around 15 years ago and broke his shoulder . He was in pain for many months and as a result and lack of physio his shoulder set in place. 

14 years later they decided to replace ball and socket (last July) he did all the exercises given to him but nothing worked. 

Went back just before Christmas to be told they had put the wrong size ball in the socket and that was why it wasn't moving so has had it all done again 3 weeks ago and what a difference. 

My point to this is to say make sure you get the physio you need and once on the mend try not to protect it too much. 

Good luck with it all
Mandy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

What a horrible experience and the other posts indicate you'll be out of action for a while. My broken leg plaster was removed at the beginning of February and I am still walking with a stick so it can take ages.
best of luck with it,
Lala


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

went to fracture clinic yesterday and had another x-ray-I was told it had improved as the shoulder had moved up nearer the socket

Then today I recieved a phonecall from the otrho dept at RPH to be told I have to go in Sunday night to have it plated and pinned on Monday--now I am confused and not very happy about having an operation--looks like I will be out of action longer than I thought     

Anne


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to read that Anne.

Are they operating on a Bank holiday? Perhaps give the hospital a ring to make sure as they do make mistakes.

If it does go ahead then I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rita--they rang me so difinately doing it Bank Holiday Monday--I know he had a full schedule for the next 2 weeks so probably has no choice--I am a wimp as far as ops go, I would rather not have one at all

Anne


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

At least you are getting it done quickly Anne. Hopefully the recovery will be quicker. 

All the best for the operation.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*ouch!!! fractured*

sorry to hear about your op anne,i had more or less the same just in the new year,fell on black ice getting off bus,got jostled,stepped back,and the next thing i heard was something breaking,horrible......,

on the bright side the phosio has signed me off,on the bad side has told me that even thourgh i,ve got about 80/85 per cent,it will take at least another 12/18 months to get the rest,if ever,AT MY AGE,WORST 3 WORDS IN THE ENGLISH LANUAGE.i dont feel old........

the best thing for me has been aqua fit in the local pool,its doing the exercises but with fun...

but best bit of advice from my side,dont get stressed,next week you may be able to wash your face,hair,whatever,just do as much as you can,and be proud of each step,slow as it might seem at first.[and it helps if you have a oh like mine,if i asked for help,he just said no,you can do it,except when i cried in tiredness,and then he even helped me to bed],

all the best for mon,

mags


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi 

try no to worry about the op, I have sustained two fractured femurs (same leg, different accidents 20 years apart) and the last time (about 9 years ago) after the op I was never in any pain from it at all, just take your time getting better and please don't try and rush it, I was off work 6 months with my fractures and it seems like you will never get there - but you will. My biggest hurdle was that they wouldn't let me out of hospital until I had walked up and down a flight of stairs, so I did this a week after I had the op, it took me FOREVER and I practically held up the whole hospital as no one wanted to pass me on the stairs, so by the time I finished the stairs there was a large crowd at the top and bottom waiting for me but I managed it and even got some applause.

Cheers

Jacqui


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck with the op Anne I am sure you will be out of action for a while but can only hope you will soon be feeling better.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Shoulder now repaired*

Had to go in Sunday and have my op on Bank Holiday Monday, I am now back home recovering having a 3 part fracture plated and screwed, 
may never totally recover the full use and it definitely will never be as strong as it was, but it could have been worse

it is our wedding anniversary today-- 37 years so I guess a Romantic meal is off the cards and its beans on toast instead-- thats if I can open the tin :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just think of the endless fun you will have in future when you go through airport metal detectors and it goes "beep" - then comes the fun of explaining it (based on previous personal experience having had my right hip pinned and plated in 1988 after breaking neck of femur off in petrol station!).

It will settle down and you will get more freedom but it takes time and does need effort - as soon as you are told you may start to use it follow the advice and really try.

I have had two shoulder ops and the second had superb physio - result - excellent movement, the first had mediocre physio and the result is less movement. Moral; keep pushing for the best care you can get!

Good luck, remember electric can openers are available from Lakeland! (They are excellent);

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/keyword/electric can opener

works superbly and only needs one hand and even I can operate it! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad to hear the ops behind you now.
Take care, feet up and best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Fingers crossed it heals well.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

They must use different metal these days, I have never set an airport beeper off, had mine done in 2001, I have a pin through the length of my femur, after about a year the screws inside near my knee came loose and I eventually had them removed under a local anasthetic, but you can imagine the fun OH had when telling people I had a screw loose!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Ha Ha, Tony been telling everyone I've been well screwed :lol: :lol: well the doc said he had put lots in 8O 

Thanks everyone for your good wishes

Anne


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, wonder what you are worth in scrap metal, I only had 4 and got rid of two of those.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Anne - glad you are well screwed :wink: 

A friend of mine had a broken shoulder a couple of years ago. He was well strapped up after his op. and was exercising very soon after. He is now fully fit and has all movement. He was very conscientious with obeying the physio and it has paid off very well. Strength has returned as well.

I am not sure of where you work, but if you are a member of a Union they will usually take up any issue of health and safety and assist you with compensation claim if that is what you want, all for the cost of the weekly/monthly subscription.

All the best for a speedy recovery.

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue, thats good to hear about your friend, theres hope for me yet then :lol: 

I work at the hospital so only had to go round the bend so to speak to A&E--will know more after my x-rays in 2 weeks, although the surgeon did say I wouldn't gain full use, it wont be for the want of trying--Im very determined--

Anne


----------

